# Talaga



## Inglip

Where does _talaga_ fit into a sentence?

Also, it is a stand alone word, or does it act to modify a word? ie, it needs the 'ng' suffix?

Gusto niya talaga magluto.
Nagmamahal ang bata talaga ng aso niya.

They are my guesses, I am not so sure though.


----------



## Cake.

It can stand on it's own as a declarative, exclamatory, or interrogative sentence.

_Talaga_ is often found before or after the verb being modified. If it is found before the verb, the suffix "ng" is used. So on your examples, it should be:

_Gusto niya talagang magluto.
Mahal talaga ng bata ang aso niya._


----------



## Inglip

So talaga modifies the verb, and it is acceptable to go before and after?

So could it either be?

Gusto niya talagang magluto
Gusto niya magluto talaga

Is there a different tone in the sentences?

Thank you


----------



## niernier

Both are acceptable but in complex sentences, talaga is commonly placed before the verb. Also don't forget to add the ligature -ng after talaga. 

Compare the 2 sentences.

1) Gusto niya talagang magluto ng adobo.

vs

2) Gusto niya magluto talaga ng adobo.

I'll choose to say in the manner presented in sentence #1.


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> Where does _talaga_ fit into a sentence?
> 
> Also, it is a stand alone word, or does it act to modify a word? ie, it needs the 'ng' suffix?
> 
> Gusto niya talaga magluto.
> Nagmamahal ang bata talaga ng aso niya.
> 
> They are my guesses, I am not so sure though.


1.)Talagang gusto nyang magluto.  2.) Mahal talaga ng bata ang alaga nyang aso.   just compare my tagalog translation and i am sure, it is clear.Another translation for this is "Sadya'"but this one is commonly used in Southern Tagalog. e.g. 1.) Sadyang mainit ang panahon pag buwan ng abril.(it is really hot during month of april)


----------

